# Cold/Sinus Infection during 2WW



## Bonchance (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Mazz
Have sore throad, infected sinuses and cough and am just coming to end of 2WW (tested early and got BFP).
Have taken the odd paracetamol to help and did gargle an aspirin when throat really bad.  Just wondering if ok for me to take 1000mg Vitamin C with Zinc? - usually take this when have cold or feel run down 

I did have chronic sinus infection recently and seen by ENT consult (had CT sinus which showed probs) +was on antibiotics and steroid/antibiotic nasal drops for 3 weeks -which cleared up infection.  Am worried about taking any medication right now so early in the pregancy.

Would be grateful for your advice -thank you, Bonchance


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Bonchance,

Huge congrats on your BFP  but sorry to hear about the cold  

Drugs wise paracetamol is fine but I'd avoid the aspirin. The vitamin C should be fine to take for a short course. Do go back and see GP though if it gets worse (or can you go directly back to ENT instead?), if possible you want to avoid another chronic infection (can sympathise as I suffer badly with sinuses too  ) If you do need to treat infection then don't worry as antibiotics and steroid nasal sprays are ok to use in pregnancy (obviously would only be prescribed if Drs think it necessary though)
Hope you get better soon  

Maz x


----------



## Bonchance (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks a mil for your advice.  Of course I would only take prescription if absolutely desperate and the doc can reassure me that they will not risk pregnancy.  Last time I was on Doxycycline for 3 weeks and I know that this is not safe during pregnancy.  Am going to try and stick it out for now, and continue doing awful nasal saline washouts instead! I was just wondering if safe to take high dose vitamin C as this is more natural and I think it helped me last time.
Take care, Bonchance


----------

